# Preon impressions



## mcmc (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the Preon II. Some impressions:

The light looks very snazzy. Fairly thin, especially the main body part. The head flares out a bit to accomodate the electronics and the reflector, and adds to the style of the light.

Watch out for the clip! As others have warned, don't breech load (load from the back) your batteries - take off the head, that way you won't scratch the body with the rough edge of the clip (which is stainless steel, btw, not Ti). And you can make sure the tail is screwed on tight so that the clip won't scoot around and scratch the finish, by putting a piece of paper under the clip and torquing the tail down tight. Load your batteries from the head.

The brightness, on my 2AAA version, on low does seem to be around 2.x lumens as advertised. Definitely nowhere near as low as the stock lowest low on my old HDS SSC mod, but low enough. High is really bright, and I also don't doubt the 160 lumen figure. It gets warm after a few minutes, and hot after ~10, so doesn't seem to have any issues with heatsinking. Medium is just about bright enough for walking along semi-lit streets (took it for a walk yesterday).

The beam is flawless. The hotspot is fairly wide, is defined but with a nicely soft edge, and takes up about 1/5 of the overall total beam diameter. The spillbeam has a nice soft but defined edge too, and there are no artifacts whatsoever. Nice work on the beam focusing and the reflector! My emitter is perfectly centered. The color was a very neutral white. A hit of warmth indoors, in incan room lighting and outdoors amidst sodium streetlamps, coolish. No green or pink here.

The UI - well, personally I don't like the UI, as I would have MUCH preferred a memory mode. Yes, I knew the UI would be like this before I bought it. But, just reporting on the how the UI performed during my out and about test yesterday. I would use the light on medium, then jump to high to check out something in an empty alley I was passing, and then turn it off when an area was well lit enough - and then of course upon turning it on again, it would come on in low. Sure, you could muscle-memory the click-tap-tap needed to go to high, but why would you want to do that if you could have just clicked to go back to the last level you used? Hopefully this is a design choice David would be open to incorporating into future Preons. (Same holds for strobe - I could see myself using strobe in a situation - directing traffic, getting someone's attention at a large event, and wanting it to be readily available with one click for a period of time).

There is one problem, and I'm not sure if it's just with my light (poor QA) or all of them (poor design), but the clicky does not seem to work well. The ti clicky sticks a good percentage of the time. David advocated the 'click in the middle, light press to the edge' usage of the clicky, so I tried that out. But the edges of the bottom of the clicky (inside the body) seem to be rough, so that it grinds as it clicks/taps down, unless your finger is perfectly centered and plunging the clicky straight down. Even a slightly off-center click will make it grind, and sometimes stick altogether. Once I put clipped the Preon to my pocket after using it, and when I got it out, I couldn't click it at all - the clicky had jammed to the point where it felt like one solid piece and wouldn't budge. This was weird because I had been using the clicky fine in the use just previous, so either my last 'off' click was poorly done, or it got pushed about while clipped to my pocket - but either way, I wasn't abusing the light and it was disconcerting for me that I wouldn't have had light if I really needed it right after unclipping it from my pocket.

I tried to click the clicky many many times in succession to 'break in' the clicky, and also tried turning the clicky in place as well, to help wear down any burrs or anything. But it hasn't helped so far, and nor do I think I should have to do this with a new light!

There is also a high-pitched whine on low and medium, which is more noticeable on medium.

Conclusion: I like the light overall. It has a great satin finish (which though picks up scratches easily, that's just Ti for you though), good output (though a lower low would have been nice), great form factor, and it's made in Ti. For the price of $60 it's a decent backup light. I don't know if I'd trust it to be my main and only light, due to the issue with the clicky mentioned above. But it'd be a great dress light and non-main duty light. For some reason, something about the penlight form factor really appeals to me.

Btw, the threads are gritty and tight, so I don't know if I'd like this as a twisty - so if you got the Preon Ti in 1AAA, I would definitely spring for a clicky.


Other Preon Ti owners: what are your thoughts?


----------



## Link Archer VI (Nov 16, 2009)

The clicky on mine feels a little rough too especially if I press on it off-center while switched off, although I have had no problems with sticking like you have.


----------



## madmook (Nov 16, 2009)

Lucky that yours has a warm tint to it, mine is pure white.

Anyways, the clicky on my Preon 2 doesn't have any of the problems mentioned, and it has a really satisfying click action and sound. And while I was originally worried about how mode switching would work, I think the "side tap" is really easy and fun to do! Makes me not care about no memory.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 16, 2009)

Madmook, guess you lucked out =) Link Archer, yeah - if I'm careful, I don't get the sticking issue. However, I've not had to be careful with a clicky before (for instance, SF clickies, as long as you push in the general down direction, it fires right up!). But, I spoke with David and he said that the Ti doesn't 'rub' as smoothly with itself as other materials. I guess I'll just be a little more careful.

Don't want to give the impression that I didn't like the light overall -- it's a good light. For the lack of memory mode, I think I just have to change my expectation of how I'd use the light -- as a nice form-factor and classy backup penlight. For a penlight, the low mode is really great, and what we'd expect. It just happens to have much brigher modes (which I can get to via taps). So, if I use it as that kind of light, around the office and at home, I think it'll be alright.


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 16, 2009)

i have a ti preon 1, and didn't opt for the extra clicky so can't comment on that part. the twisting was very rough initially. i worked the threads back and fourth a few dozen times, cleaned them w/alcohol, and then applied 100% krytox which smoothed it out considerably, but still a little grit. hoping each subsequent cleaning cycle will result in smoother action. time will tell.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear cleaning + krytox helps the threads.

While playing with the ttail, I accidentally took the clicky completely apart - the very back portion comes off with some force, and with the clicky apart, I reseated everything and tried to put everything real flush back together. That helped improve the clicky action considerably. I could also if I wanted try to buff/smooth the rim portions that touch between the plunger and the clicky body, I bet that would help the clicky action too.


----------



## JohnF (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with most of the original post. My tint is slightly cool for my taste, but tolerable. The clicky on mine seems to be behaving better after a few days, at first it seemed unreliable in its feel.

The finish on my Ti2 is mirror smooth, not satin. It'll be satin soon enough after I get a few scratches and take rubbing compound to it - if I don't bead blast it first..

Serial Number 43 here, wonder if they changed finishes somewhere along the line.

I too would have found a memory mode desirable, but I do prefer the low-med-hi sequence. I've gotten in the habit of 3 quick clicks to go from off to medium. The beacon modes are useless in my opinion - I cannot imagine wanting one long flash every ten seconds. I would have much preferred one quick flash every second for use as a warning light. No idea what they had in mind with the beacon modes at all...

It looks like a miniature metal baseball bat. It has warts, but I like it.

John F


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Nov 16, 2009)

JohnF said:


> The beacon modes are useless in my opinion - I cannot imagine wanting one long flash every ten seconds. I would have much preferred one quick flash every second for use as a warning light. No idea what they had in mind with the beacon modes at all...


 
I think the long-delay beacon mode is meant as being a sort of marker for outdoor activities. I've seen 4Sevens mention this before. An example would be if you were camping/backpacking/whatever and needed to go away from your tent for a while at night, you could leave a beacon on it. With the long delay, obviously the battery is extended.

That being said, I doubt a AAA light would see that type of scenario, but you never know. Personally I'd prefer something like a 3-5 second delay.


----------



## Muddquez (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to say the only thing that I don't like about the Preon II ti is the switch. It feels very gritty and it sticks often. I would have preferred a forward clicky but I'd be happy if it just worked the way It should. Hopefully someone will have a fix for this or I'll just try ordering an Al version.

Mario


----------



## JohnF (Nov 17, 2009)

PeaceOfMind said:


> I think the long-delay beacon mode is meant as being a sort of marker for outdoor activities. I've seen 4Sevens mention this before. An example would be if you were camping/backpacking/whatever and needed to go away from your tent for a while at night, you could leave a beacon on it. With the long delay, obviously the battery is extended.
> 
> That being said, I doubt a AAA light would see that type of scenario, but you never know. Personally I'd prefer something like a 3-5 second delay.



Hmmm.... OK, maybe something here, but I'm still thinking one long mode with one short mode (I'd prefer a one second flash, but could be satisfied with 3 seconds I guess).

Anyone know what flavor of titanium is used? It seems softer than the ti I've experienced in other ti lights (Illumi Raw for one) I mention this as I see more black stuff on a rag polishing with Simichrome, and a 4 foot drop on tile left a good size ding on the bezel. Doesn't seem much harder than AL to me.

My switch is working better every day now, I'm not so concerned about this as the first few days, it really seems to be acceptable. If yours doesn't get better, contact 47's and I'm sure he'll make it right.

John F


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Nov 17, 2009)

JohnF said:


> Hmmm.... OK, maybe something here, but I'm still thinking one long mode with one short mode (I'd prefer a one second flash, but could be satisfied with 3 seconds I guess).


 
I agree... since the flashing-type modes are "hidden" anyways, having a few extra ones with different delay times would be a nice addition. With this UI, even if there was 3 or 4 different beacon modes + strobe + SOS it wouldn't really bother me.


----------



## adrianmariano (Nov 17, 2009)

I've heard several times about the high pitched noise in medium and low. Just how bad is it? I was thinking of getting one for my wife, but she can hear those high pitched noises and it seems like it might bother her.


----------



## JohnF (Nov 18, 2009)

adrianmariano said:


> I've heard several times about the high pitched noise in medium and low. Just how bad is it? I was thinking of getting one for my wife, but she can hear those high pitched noises and it seems like it might bother her.



I just held mine in contact with my ear and cannot hear anything in any mode. My ears are not great, but I can hear many of my other flashlight whine - not this one.

John F


----------



## madmook (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucky you, JohnF. Maybe that means that not all Preons emit the whine on low/med.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the 15th post. I was hoping for more Preon visual porn.


----------



## JohnF (Nov 18, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> This is the 15th post. I was hoping for more Preon visual porn.



Size comparison, L to R 
Surefire L2
Preon 2 Ti
Nitecore D10
Liteflux LF2XT
Lummi Raw Ti


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry, when I said 'satin' I meant mirrored =) Mentally I was thinking satin's shiny sheen!

The whine, is pretty quiet as far as whiny lights go. I do know that higher frequency sensitivity drops with more birthday cakes, so perhaps that factors in as well. It would be good though if not all of them had the whine (my HDS's were all at different whine levels so I wouldn't be surprised).

I mentioned the clicky sticking issue to David and he said they are looking into it.

I think perhaps putting copper collars on the outer rim of the plunger and inner rim of the clicky body may do the trick, but not sure how much that would add to the Preon cost.


----------



## Rod911 (Nov 18, 2009)

My delivery of the Preon I arrived yesterday. The light looks good. The UI is fine by me. The beam profile is great (big, floodier type hotspot). However, as a twisty, it just doesn't work.

Despite the clean up and lube work, it remains very difficult to turn with the one hand, especially with the clip on. Whilst twisting the light, I found the clip to ever so slightly, keep on moving across the body of the light despite the fact that the tailcap is fastened down tightly. This has resulted in very small scratches to the surface. Note that the pictures below doesn't pick up said scratches.

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9900/preon01.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2939/preon02.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2968/preon03.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7799/preon04.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2874/preon05.jpg

I have pretty much given up on it as a twisty and ordered the clicky tailcap last night.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, it seems like the best option for twisty would be two-handed. Or, to go with alu preon.

You might try some (blue) Loc-tite, which is the breakable one. Probably will help keep the clip in place. Or, go clipless.


----------



## ubetit (Nov 18, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> Despite the clean up and lube work, it remains very difficult to turn with the one hand, especially with the clip on.


 
I cleaned all my threads with a wire wheel and used some silicone grease and the head is still difficult to turn even with two hands.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Bummer ubetit =(


----------



## sol-leks (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is kinda making me glad I went with the illuminati instead. Just crossing my fingers it lives up to the hype.


----------



## applevision (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your impressions, *mcmc*. This is an exciting time.

I can't wait to compare the new crop of lights including the IlluminaTi and the Aluminum Preons (which maybe will have a different thread feel as well as the unique "rubber-like" coating...)


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, all that said, I still really like the light. It's got a great form factor, really clean beam, nearly unnoticeable PWM, and has great output for its size. And, it's in Ti, all for a hair under $60. I definitely like it and it's a daily carry light/backup light to my McGizmo.

The runtime estimates on the website also seem a bit conservative, as I accidentally left it on in medium last night for about 6 hours, but I had already used it some prior to that, and it's still bright and seemingly in regulation now.

I wouldn't hesitate from buying it at all. I think the 2aaa form factor make it a very different light from the IlluminaTi, in that the latter is a keychain light with 1/2 the runtime. The Preon2 is long enough for comfortable pocket carry as well as hand-holding, and with a long enough runtime to make it a better light for me. But depends on your use case.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Applevision, I'm pretty sure the clicky and twisty action of the aluminums will be much better =) Ti has a tendency to self-bind and even gall, much more so than alu or brass. And the grippy surface I'm sure will help the twisty action. If the alu versions sold in separate versions too, for a bit cheaper, then I would probably pick up another 2aaa Alu for myself or gifts.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got my 2xAAA model and the clicky crapped out after 5 minutes. Now it is unreliable and won't come on often.

Guess I'll try to order the twisty now.

This would have been cool as a doctor's light. 

bernie


P.S.: on high, I am quite impressed with what modern technology can do compared to a few years ago. On 2xAAA.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> This would have been cool as a doctor's light.



That's exactly the same thing I was thinking. You a doc?




Kiessling said:


> P.S.: on high, I am quite impressed with what modern technology can do compared to a few years ago. On 2xAAA.



Again, totally agree. It's amazing. The only other 2xAAA light I had, was a Lambda made Micro-Illuminator, a modded RiverRock 2xAAA light that drove 2 nimhs hard, but got maybe 60 lumens. Now, 160 lumens for nearly an hour? In Ti? Awesome.




Kiessling said:


> Just got my 2xAAA model and the clicky crapped out after 5 minutes. Now it is unreliable and won't come on often.


Bummer, sorry to hear. By crapped out, do you mean it won't turn on, period? Is it due to sticking/binding? Have you tried taking the clicky apart - with some force, the very last portion of the tail (the collar around the plunger) will unscrew, there's no thread locker. Then you can test the clicky with just the rubber boot underneath it to see if it's actually the clicky action, or just the metal plunger.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 18, 2009)

It is now working intermittently and unreliable, meaning not acceptable. Since I have no time messing with it I'll try ordering the twisty and give it a try.


----------



## spellitout (Nov 18, 2009)

sol-leks said:


> This thread is kinda making me glad I went with the illuminati instead. Just crossing my fingers it lives up to the hype.



+1

Both were hyped up quite a bit with nothing but specs and photos to preorder from, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, that - and the reputation and track record of the producers. Which counts for something.


----------



## spellitout (Nov 18, 2009)

mcmc said:


> Well, that - and the reputation and track record of the producers. Which counts for something.



I absolutely agree :thumbsup:


----------



## mcmc (Nov 18, 2009)

spellitout said:


> I absolutely agree :thumbsup:



:twothumbs


----------



## roguesw (Nov 20, 2009)

Just received my preon, very impressed. The low and medium is really useful around the house.
Yes, the threads are gritty. Cleaning them in alcohol and putting krytox 50/50 blend helped a little. 
The switch is gritty too, feels like its rubbing against something on the inside.
I cycled the switch 1000 times, didnt have any problems with latching on or stickiness.
But, I noticed one thing. The switch can swivel. What I mean is the cap of the switch is free floating and can swivel independent of the switch housing. So now I am wondering does this affect the waterproofness?

Regardless, a well thought out light, small, lightweight, very usefull. In spite of these small things, I would buy another.

Not that it makes any difference but it was #48.


----------



## compasillo (Nov 20, 2009)

roguesw said:


> Yes, the threads are gritty. Cleaning them in alcohol and putting krytox 50/50 blend helped a little.
> The switch is gritty too, feels like its rubbing against something on the inside.




Most of buyers are reporting the same problems.
It seems like 4sevens spent the whole budget in a piece of Ti and a powerful led so nothing was left for a quality machining. (The old principle comes true: usually what you pay is what you get).
I do really hope Al version will be better, cause I ordered a few 
Definetely I'll go for the IlluminaTi and wait for Preon Ti second or third release .


----------



## roguesw (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, so I just finished taking apart and putting the switch back together again.
The cause of the rubbing is simple.
The switch cap is floating and not connected to anything. Its being held in place by a locking ring, you can see this, it has the 4 notches in it.
The switch cap is rubbing up against this locking ring and that's whats causing the grittyness. This however does not affect the activation of the switch. This rubbing is just bare Ti on Ti, the only thing I can see is, to either take it apart and sand the edges smooth or apply a thin layer of Kapton so the Ti doesn't rub against each other.

Or, you can leave the switch cap off. I tried the switch with just the rubber boot and it works the same.

Inside the switch is a rubber boot. The switch cap just sits on top of this rubber boot. The rubber boot is touching the actual switch. My guess as to the cause of switch not latching is to do with the tightness of the locking ring holding the rubber boot in place. 

Note:This is the same system that Surefire uses in their clicky design. 4Sevens just added an additional switch cap that sits on top of the rubber boot.

I played with mine, when I overtightened the ring, compressing the rubber boot down, this causes the switch to perform unrealiably. This is because the rubber boot is compressed too much and not able to move freely.

When I loosened the ring a little bit, just 1/4 of a turn, the switch action was back to the original, that is it was clicking on and off reliably.

So after just playing with the switch for 15 minutes, all it takes is a little fine adjustment with a pair of circlip tool to either tighten or loosen the locking ring and you can adjust the switch to the point where it will engage properly everytime. I have no problems with engagement of the switch and have now cycled over 3000 times on the switch. Been playing with it for the last 2 hours LOL. 

Hope this helps.

Now, in the future, if there is a forward clicky switch available in this size, its an easy job of just taking the switch apart and putting in a forward clicky for people who want one.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 20, 2009)

I got my two beauties today! 

Man, is that Preon2 bright!!!  The Preon1 can be compared to others, it is floodier and slightly brighter than the LD01 e.g, but the Preon2 isn't comparable for me, I've got nothing else with 2xAAA. I'm deeply impressed by its beam, really floody, it lies good in hands and has a real nice look. A winner!!! 

The polished finish is really nice of course, unfortunately you see each fingerprint on it. I preffer a more satin feeling to the polished one. I immediately did an operation which seemed necessary to me : On both lights I gace the clip a few good turn to get a nice right scratch all around the body. Yeah, that hurts, but it hurts only once (or twice with two lights). Otherwise it would hurt over and over again when another piece of the scratch-puzzle appears. Like it or hate it, if you don't want any scratch, remove it immediately and carfully and never put it on again. I preffer it this way (minor scratches had been done before...).

The heads get hot pretty soon, let's hope they can take it. No way 5 minutes to warm and 10 minutes of hot as I read somewhere, perhaps that was for the whole light, the head is warm within a minute and hot within two minutes! :shrug:

My tints look both blue on Low, bluish on Medium and pure white on High. I won the tint lottery with all 8 XPG-R5 until now, compared to all my other lights they can all be classified as more or less pure white. They may appear greenish if not on high, as it seems PWM is causing this. To me it seems as if Crees get whiter with each generation and that there is no real tint lottery anymore.

The switch on my Preon2 feels OK, no sticking at all, but I'm used to click "right". You can't click it like a rubber switch, that's clear. My Jetbeam E3P, which is stainless steel and also just has a wobling ss-cover over the rubber is much more sticky than the longer cap of the Preon. I like it! :huh:

So, the Preon1 I qualify as another AAA light, a bright one with a nice beam and a very classy look. The Preon2 is another world though Perhaps there exists something similar, I could think of an Peak Eiger Penlight (which I don't know) perhaps. It is litterally the double of the Preon1 in everything. I have to go to play with it now...


----------



## NickBose (Nov 21, 2009)

I did some search but could not find out how the UI works on Preon I and II
? clicky ? twisty
How do you get through the modes? Can some modes be skipped if I just need Low, Med and Hi?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2009)

NickBose said:


> I did some search but could not find out how the UI works on Preon I and II
> ? clicky ? twisty
> How do you get through the modes? Can some modes be skipped if I just need Low, Med and Hi?


There is both a twist and clicky and you just turn the light on, then toggle to the mode you want. If all you want is three modes, that's all you'll ever see, unless you toggle quickly through two times, which will give you the flashing modes. Otherwise it's just as though they're not even there.


----------



## NickBose (Nov 21, 2009)

So from off I click once to get Low, fully click once more to get Med, click once more to High and once more to off?


By "toggle quickly through two times" do you mean double full click or double light tap? what about the twisty switch?
- If I double click (or tap) when it's High then it will go into strobe?
- Then from Strobe how does it go to the next mode (SOS): double click (or tap) again or what?

Please describe more in details


----------



## roguesw (Nov 21, 2009)

Regular usage
Click on - Low (tap)-> Med (tap)-> High

By tap I mean you can just tap the switch lightly on the side and it will change modes. Alternately, you can click on and click off and click on again.
4Sevens says you can just tap the edge of the switch to change modes. Its quite easy actually

To access STROBE, SOS, and Beacon

Clicon on - Low (tap)-> Med (tap)-> High (tap)-> Low (tap)-> Med (tap)-> High (tap)-> STROBE (tap)-> SOS (tap)-> BEACON HIGH (tap)-> BEACON LOW

If you turn off for more than 2 seconds, it will go back to Low mode again.
It doesnt have memory, so everytime you turn off, it will always go back to Low mode


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2009)

Roguesw beat me to it, and did a better job than I did, but I'll go ahead and leave this up too, just in case the two sets of instructions helps make it easier to understand.


Toggling is actuating the circuitry without actually turning the switch off and when you actually click it to off, it'll be off then. You can think of it as a soft press.

With the twisty you'll actually turn it off, then on again, and to leave the light off there's nothing more to do than leave it in the off position.

Low > med > high > low > med > high > flashing modes.


----------



## NickBose (Nov 21, 2009)

roguesw said:


> Regular usage
> Click on - Low (tap)-> Med (tap)-> High
> 
> By tap I mean you can just tap the switch lightly on the side and it will change modes. Alternately, you can click on and click off and click on again.
> ...



Very well explained


----------



## NickBose (Nov 21, 2009)

I will have to get one, either the Preon titanium II or the Preon kit. Any discount code for us CPF?


----------



## roguesw (Nov 21, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Roguesw beat me to it, and did a better job than I did, but I'll go ahead and leave this up too, just in case the two sets of instructions helps make it easier to understand.
> 
> 
> Toggling is actuating the circuitry without actually turning the switch off and when you actually click it to off, it'll be off then. You can think of it as a soft press.
> ...



Toggling , I was wracking my brain for 5 minutes trying to think of the word. Thanks Kaichu.
But I defer the twist instructions to you, Cheers mate 
Actually, Kaichu, its because you posted so often about this light at the 4sevens manufacturer forum and after reading that I decided to get it. Thanks mate.


----------



## olrac (Nov 21, 2009)

NickBose said:


> I will have to get one, either the Preon titanium II or the Preon kit. Any discount code for us CPF?




Use CPF8 for 8% discount


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 21, 2009)

I have both the Preon 1 Ti and the Preon 2 Ti. No aluminum yet, like the rest of you.

The 2 is a great tint of white and the emitter is offset a little, the 1 is somewhat greeninsh but better centered.

Both have impeccable workmanship, including defect-free mirrored finish and burr-free threading throughout.

The Preon 1 on high is not brighter than my LD01 (NiMH), but it's beam is much wider. The lower modes are better spaced.

Here's some helpful tips based on my short experience:

Tip #1

*Most of the friction you guys are experiencing is the tightness of the o-ring.* I suggest using the light as a two-handed twisty for a couple days and then thoroughly cleaning out the lube. Use your favorite slick stuff. It might be enough for smooth operating, like I have now. Here's the key: Put some lube in the groove before installing the o-ring. Now after you install the o-ring, lift it with a dental pick and twist the light around a couple times so that you go all around the groove lifting the o-ring. This will "straighten" the o-ring so that it's not "rolled". Then put some more lube on the top of the o-ring after installing. When a twisty operates, you want free sliding both on the inside and outside of the o-ring. 

If it's still too stiff, see if you have a slightly thinner o-ring somewhere. Or, you can just wait. After a couple re-lubes you will find the o-ring isn't as tight (wear, fatigue).

Tip #2

If you've just received the twisty, *you might consider tightening the tailcap extra so that the clip can't rotate around and scratch the body. * As soon as you take it out of the package put something between the clip and the body. Flip over your mousepad. Face the twisty tailcap toward the mousepad. Grip the body really well, with your fingers ending up beside the clip so it won't rotate. Press the tailcap into the mousepad and twist righty-tighty. Now the clip won't rotate on you inadvertently. By keeping the clip where it was shipped to you, the little mark on the body is still hidden by the clip. If the clip moves while tightening, this mark will be exposed.

Tip #3

If you've using the twisty, *try the back-off and squeeze method to go through the modes*. Untwist the light just enough to turn it off. There will be some the backlash in the threads, so that squeezing the head against the tail turns the light on. Just squeeze the number of times it takes you to get your mode, then while still squeezing twist the head to the full on position.

Tip #4

If you're having trouble with the clicky being stiff or sticking, *you can "unbind" the components by simply turning the 4-groove ring one way or the other.* The ring presses the brim of the switch boot, so there is a range of turning that it's acceptably tight. The reason this helps is by turning the ring to a different position, you will effectively line up the ring concentric with the switch better, leading to equal clearance between components. Just grip the switch body, and twist the 4-groove ring one way or the other. There is a rubber boot below the titanium button, if not concentric the switch might push the boot against the button on one side more than the other, leading to more scraping and sticking. If this doesn't work, you might need to try to make the switch more centered? I don't know, I haven't needed to do this. Adjusting the tightness (rotation) of the ring really helped clicky return and smoothness for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2009)

roguesw said:


> Toggling , I was wracking my brain for 5 minutes trying to think of the word. Thanks Kaichu.
> But I defer the twist instructions to you, Cheers mate
> Actually, Kaichu, its because you posted so often about this light at the 4sevens manufacturer forum and after reading that I decided to get it. Thanks mate.


But I'm still waiting for mine...  


Oh well, I've got plenty of lights!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> I have both the Preon 1 Ti and the Preon 2 Ti. No aluminum yet, like the rest of you.
> 
> The 2 is a great tint of white and the emitter is offset a little, the 1 is somewhat greeninsh but better centered.
> 
> ...


Paul, I can't wait to try your o-ring tips on a couple of lights I thought were too tight! Thanks! :wave:


----------



## geepondy (Nov 21, 2009)

I just received my Preon 2 Ti and like other's, I agree the mushy feeling tailcap switch is the weak point of this light. I'd love to see this light in a Nightcore piston style switch. Also wish the clip was a smoother at the edges.

But my what a nice wide, useful beam it puts out! A really good walking around or tasklight. Some people like the light to start out in medium (myself) while other's prefer starting out in low as this light does. I wish they could incorporate both modes into a light to satisfy all tastes. You know maybe like cycle thru all the stages very fast a couple of times to switch modes.


----------



## geepondy (Nov 21, 2009)

After playing with it some, I'm finding my switch is intermittent. Upon engaging the switch it won't activate but I can then soft tap it a few times and sometimes it will decide to work again. Anybody else? I assume it's the switch. I assume I'm going to have to send it back in for repair.


----------



## JohnF (Nov 21, 2009)

geepondy said:


> After playing with it some, I'm finding my switch is intermittent. Upon engaging the switch it won't activate but I can then soft tap it a few times and sometimes it will decide to work again. Anybody else? I assume it's the switch. I assume I'm going to have to send it back in for repair.




My switch was a little flakey, but with a cir-clip tool I was able to loosen the end ring with the 4 holes just a tiny bit, maybe 1/16 of a turn or less. It works perfectly now.

I removed the pocket clip, and the light lives in my left pocket with the iPhone - absolutely no knurling or sharp edges to scratch the phone. A very small twist of the head makes it pocket-safe, amazing how little the head needs to be loosened to not have to worry about it turning on when sitting, etc.

John F


----------



## geepondy (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know if it's the switch or a contact issue or what. Sometimes when I turn it on, it will not come on until a few seconds later. Tried with a couple different sets of batteries. I guess I'll email 4sevens and see what he says.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 21, 2009)

Let us know the answer, please, for I have the same issue and the twisty I wanted to buy seems not very useful for such a light. Thanx 
bernie


----------



## geepondy (Nov 21, 2009)

I will. The problem is getting worse so that it doesn't activate more then it does. It would remind of a light in which the batteries were nearly depleted and at the threshold voltage of activating/not activating.


----------



## Rod911 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> *cut*
> 
> Despite the clean up and lube work, it remains very difficult to turn with the one hand, especially with the clip on. Whilst twisting the light, I found the clip to ever so slightly, keep on moving across the body of the light despite the fact that the tailcap is fastened down tightly. This has resulted in very small scratches to the surface. Note that the pictures below doesn't pick up said scratches.
> 
> ...



After writing this, I left my Preon I in its box, doing nothing, waiting for the tailcap.

Tonight, I decided to have a look at the light again, and to my surprise, the twisting action is so much more smoother, that I even have gone to reinstalling the clip and it can be twisted with the one hand with ease. Admittedly, the clip still ever so slightly moves around while I twist the light. However, if twisted in a particular way, the clip won't move.

The only thing that is of concern to me is the black gunk that has left itself on the positive end of the battery. I don't think it was due to the lube, as this was on the threads when I first got the light.

I have now canceled my order for the tailcap.

As a final note, I was using a dry teflon type lube.


----------



## MKLight (Nov 24, 2009)

I ordered mine last Wednesday evening and received it on Saturday! I was amazed (and very happy) how quickly I received it. I opened the box and noticed a few things. First, the light was very attractive. It looked almost handmade - perfect. I also looked at the writing on the box and noticed it says Hard Anodized Aluminum and has a 10 year warranty. The Owner's Manual says it only has a 120 day warranty. Kind of confusing, but I'm positive this is not HAIII and pretty confident it has a 10 year warranty. I'm not too into using clips, so I took that off and put the key ring attachment on - although it will always reside in my pocket below or beside my wallet away from anything that could gouge the finish. Anyway, as Rod911 mentioned, I've had good luck with the dry lube, too. I cleaned everything with alcohol and applied the lube. I kept turning it clockwise and counterclockwise until it felt smooth. It looks and feels great! Unfortunately, after I did all the maintenance, I then installed 3 different alkaline batteries and an L92 Energizer Lithium to find out it doesn't work! It switches on low and doesn't go anywhere else. I can get to one of the strobe modes, but that's it. Unfortunately, I will be sending my light back - it's serial # is 548, and won't be seeing it until probably sometime next week. So, overall, my impressions of the light are positive in its looks...and I'm sure I'll be impressed when I have the full package. Trevor, at 4Seven's, assured me that this is uncommon and that this is a very reliable light...so if you're into the AAA style lights, this should be a winner...


----------



## fnsooner (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's an impression from a non flashoholic.

I recieved my Preon II Ti about ten days ago and so far am loving it. After unpacking it, I played around with the clicky awhile and then stuck it in my work shirt pocket. I am in the service industry and use a flashlight all the time and am always crawling around, looking into control panels, trying to read data plates, etc.,and so far the Preon has worked flawlessly.

I have read several comments about the clicky switch being gritty and sticking intermittently. I have had no problem with it sticking, but it did seemed gritty. The first couple of days I worked it pretty good and it started getting smoother and smoother. The clicky is now smooth as butter, no rough feel at all. 

The UI is perfect and with the clicky now broke-in, I can get to any mode in less than 2 seconds. Right handed or left handed, and I am not a particularly coordinated person. I needed both hands at work today and held the flashlight between my teeth and found that I could easily turn it off and on and switch modes with my tounge. It apears to be designed to click straight down to click it off and on, then soft tap it towards the edge to change modes. I have shown this light to several people and have given them these instructions and they have been able to operate it right away without any problems. The moral to this clicky story is to break it in thouroughly and if you still have problems, let 4sevens fix it. It is definitely worth it.

The Preon II Ti feels solid in my hand and feels like a solid piece of steel with a magic emmitter on the end. The first day, I put a scratch on it. I shed a quick tear and then have used it as a tool ever since and I have taken no extra precautions to keep from scratching it up. It has a thousand micro scratches and a few scuffs but it still looks bad axx. Underneath that beauty is a "horse of a light" for its size.

For the first couple of days I could not put this light down. I wanted to click it and look at it and marvel at all that it was. Have I said that it is beautiful? Oh yes, it is.

I am not an expert on lumens and tint, but it looks nice and bright and white. 

I don't know if I just got lucky and got a good one, but I didn't want to write this glowing review until I had purchased a couple more as christmas gifts. I was afraid they might sell out if the word got out that this is a masterpiece by 4sevens. Only time will tell if this light holds up to every day use and abuse, but I don't plan on babying it. If 4sevens dosen't go broke keeping us in clickies, I think he will be a rich man because of this light. I am thouroughly impressed.

The problem with cutting edge products is that they sometimes need several versions to get it just right. Even though my light has been flawless in its operation, some have posted problems. This light may have some things to get worked out, but I don't think it will be anything serious. If the clicky turns out to be durable, this Preon II Ti could become a classic.


----------



## Pontiaker (Nov 24, 2009)

Got my single AAA version, still waiting for the clicky I ordered at the same time to show up.The light flickers on low no matter what battery I use in it. I have been running it on 10440 after about day three and its working flawlesly so far (other than the low flicker) It warms up on high but normally I dont use it on high long and when I did it was never too hot to handle....The green tint is terrible.....

Its a cool little Ti light with a great pricepoint, the flaws mentioned above would not stop me from getting one or cause me to sell mine, just a few minor things that I wish were not a problem...


----------



## Incidentalist (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody else finding that Energizer Lithium primaries do not work in their lights? 

I initially put the alkalines that came in the box in my Preons. Today I decided to clean up the threads and put on some nano oil. I put a energizer lithium in both of the lights and can't get them to turn on. The batteries are both 100% and work in every other light I put them in. The Preons run as they should on the alkalines. The lithium cell appears ever so slightly longer than the alkaline so I'm not sure what is going on here. I haven't tried Eneloops yet.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 28, 2009)

Energizer L92 Lithium batteries work *just fine* in my Preon 1.


Used half-a-dozen cells, so far, and no problems at all.


I love this flashlight.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Incidentalist (Nov 28, 2009)

Burgess,

Do you still have the clip installed on your Preon?

I took them off immediately as I am generally not a fan of clips on 1XAAA lights. I just put one of the clips back on and it works fine with the lithium battery.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, my clip is still installed.


Is that part of the problem ?



_


----------



## Incidentalist (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup,

No clip, lithium doesn't work.

With clip, lithium works fine.


----------



## da.gee (Nov 28, 2009)

Posted this in CPFMP but thought I would repost here:

Got my Black Ti today. Initial thoughts, impressed. This is going to please a lot of people at Christmas.

The switch: I think they must have done some adjustments on the switch or maybe I'm lucky. Not gritty, feels just like a pen clicky. Seems centered well too as in you can't click it from off center and operate it. It doesn't tilt if you depress more from the side if that makes any sense. Works very well. 

Beam profile excellent as reported. Floody. Should be good close work light. Throw is not going to knock your socks off but not its purpose. Still somewhat impressive for a penlight.

Modes work as expected. Head does get warm on extended high use. Great hand warmer.

Only (minor) issue I've found is some battery movement/rattle using the supplied Duracell alkalines. Haven't tried Eneloops or ELs yet. 

Very attractive packaging and the light is gorgeous in the black Ti configuration IMO. I was considering satinizing the TI parts but I think I like it just how it is. The shiny Ti is not overwhelming to me as it is on the all Ti Preons.

Dark now so I'll play some more with it and follow up if I have additional comments. Really think this one is a winner if AL finish proves durable.


----------



## Dan FO (Nov 28, 2009)

Anything on the light that is black is anodized aluminum and not titanium.


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 28, 2009)

fnsooner said:


> ...The UI is perfect and with the clicky now broke-in, I can get to any mode in less than 2 seconds. Right handed or left handed, and I am not a particularly coordinated person. I needed both hands at work today and held the flashlight between my teeth and found that I could easily turn it off and on and switch modes with my tounge. It apears to be designed to click straight down to click it off and on, then soft tap it towards the edge to change modes. I have shown this light to several people and have given them these instructions and they have been able to operate it right away without any problems...


 Uhhh, sure, let me try operating your Preon with my tongue after you've done so. :sick2: Not! :laughing:


----------



## da.gee (Nov 29, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> Anything on the light that is black is anodized aluminum and not titanium.




Yes, I know. My first clue was the fact I ordered the Black Ti Edition with AL body, Ti head and clicky. Your clue may have been I specifically mention the Ti pieces and AL body in my commentary.


----------



## BVH (Nov 29, 2009)

da.gee said:


> Yes I know. My first clue was the fact I ordered the Black Ti Edition with AL body, Ti head and clicky but thanks.



Got a good chuckle out of me!


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> The light flickers on low no matter what battery I use in it.


 
Mine does this only with Nimh's, with alkalines there is no flickering. Sucks cause I only use Nimh's.

My switch is also not functioning well at all.


----------



## fnsooner (Dec 2, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> Uhhh, sure, let me try operating your Preon with my tongue after you've done so. :sick2: Not! :laughing:


 
I know, gross huh? I had to sacrifice a couple of non-enlightened for the cause. You didn't expect me to to use the clicky right after I slobbered on it. 

I recieved three more Preon II Ti's for gifts. I loaded them with eneloops and fired them up. No flickering and the clickies are smoother out of the box than my original was. My highest serial number is in the upper 800's. I bet all the ones with serial numbers are gone.

I am still using my original Preon II Ti daily, and loving it.


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 2, 2009)

mcmc said:


> Madmook, guess you lucked out =) Link Archer, yeah - if I'm careful, I don't get the sticking issue. However, I've not had to be careful with a clicky before (for instance, SF clickies, as long as you push in the general down direction, it fires right up!). But, I spoke with David and he said that the Ti doesn't 'rub' as smoothly with itself as other materials. I guess I'll just be a little more careful.
> 
> Don't want to give the impression that I didn't like the light overall -- it's a good light. For the lack of memory mode, I think I just have to change my expectation of how I'd use the light -- as a nice form-factor and classy backup penlight. For a penlight, the low mode is really great, and what we'd expect. It just happens to have much brigher modes (which I can get to via taps). So, if I use it as that kind of light, around the office and at home, I think it'll be alright.


I've had Surefire clickies fail on me before, so, even they are not immune.


----------



## applevision (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

It's been quite a day: I arrived home to find 2 packages from 4sevens waiting! One was my Quark MiNi 123 (with which I am in love! See here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3195275&postcount=86) and the other was my black and blue Al-Preon kits! 

I wanted to add to the tide of opinion about these little lights. First off, the build quality is magnificent. I am really impressed! I just love that slightly rubbery feel to the finish and my blue is a nice deep blue--not the turquoise depicted on another thread. 

I have to say that now I get what 4sevens (David) meant when he raved about the clicky--it's addictive! So small and compact yet satisfying! I love it. I am finding myself REALLY digging the 2AAA mode. It's really bright and the clicky just makes it so fun! The beam color is creamy white and the beam itself is perfect, smooth and non-ringy. 

In the single AAA mode it is super cute, but a little more bulky than the Maratac AAA and the Illuminati. I found that on my samples, the Preon is brighter than the Illuminati (or at least appears to be; this may simply be a feature of the beam shapes and throwiness). I have to say that I actually, against my pre-conceived notions, prefer this as a 2AAA light! I think I will keep it in my pocket from now on that way...

In sum, these are amazing little lights. My gut is that the IlluminaTi in particular stole their thunder a bit and for a single AAA only, I could see myself choosing the IlluminaTi over this in some ways... or even the good old Maratac AAA, which by virtue of the fact that it is 1/2 price of these bigger boys still holds incredible value.

As always, I'll be curious about what experts such as *HKJ* think about this light, especially in relation to the many outstanding lights that have recently been released.

The older I get, however, the more I find myself trusting my gut and seeing what I actually use/reach for/carry.

For now, my new "keychain" light is actually the Quark MiNi123 which for its very reasonable price represents one of the best-built, brightest, and most useful lights in my collection. 

The Preon as a 2AAA light will now ride "shotgun" in my shirt pocket, a testament to 4sevens' foresight and quality.

Well met! What a time to be a flashaholic!


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 11, 2009)

I received the Blue Preon kit tonight. Nice piece of kit!

This is the first opportunity I've had to actually see a Preon 1. Do you know, my sample Preon 1 is brighter than my sample of Illumina Ti!! 

Amazing job!!

The texture of the HA head is grippier than I had imagined it could be. Makes one handed twisty operation very easy and I actually like the twisty in the P1 better than the clicky in the P1. amazing!!!


----------



## DigMe (Dec 12, 2009)

applevision said:


> my blue is a nice deep blue--not the turquoise depicted on another thread.



Can you please post a pic so I can compare my blue to yours?

brad


----------



## applevision (Dec 12, 2009)

DigMe said:


> Can you please post a pic so I can compare my blue to yours?
> 
> brad



Will do asap! Probably tomorrow afternoon, if that's okay.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Dec 12, 2009)

Preon1 Ti is absolutely my favorite light right now. I hit the body with a Brillo pad and dulled the shiny finish and slapped on a reverse clicky. This light rides in my left brest pocket and is great on duty for small lighting tasks where the M3 is too much (which is often ).


----------



## Olef (Dec 18, 2009)

Received my Preon II Titanium today serial #367.

Great engineering, superb bright light off a couple of AAA's.

For anyone reading here who may be put off by reading about those unfortunate souls who have had issues (my commiserations), my light has no gritty threads, the clicky is smooth and works every time, the PWM is unnoticeable, the beam is pure white and I cannot detect a whine on any setting.

Spot on!

My only (minor) annoyance is is was shipped with a black keyring ring in the spares bag. On an all Ti light? Hm. I have contacted 4Sevens.pl about this, hopefully I can get the correct silver ring.

Anyone on the fence, get one. Seriously quality piece of kit :twothumbs and it took just five days to get to me here in England from Poland.

Olef


----------



## Zeroignite (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have photos of the yellow preon kit? I'm pretty set on getting one of the light, but don't know which color I'd like the most.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Dec 19, 2009)

Two nice photos here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2414014&postcount=266

Greg


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2009)

I just got my titanium Preon I the other day and although it has one of the nicest clips ever, I don't really like the light as much as I'd hoped to.

Not sure what will happen to it, but I would have preferred the moonlight mode of the Quarks, although I know many will find the low to be perfect for them.


----------



## River Runner (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought 3 and have used 2 (1 is a gift). Both have very nice beams with no hint of green that I can discern. Yes, a moonlight mode would be great for sneaking up on game at night, but I find the low very practical for the majority of my low-light needs. 

I used the light a couple of times yesterday to better illuminate some chronic, non-healing wounds for treatment. It was very handy.

Well done David!

RR


----------



## compasillo (Dec 19, 2009)

greg_in_canada said:


> Two nice photos here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2414014&postcount=266
> 
> Greg




The red one looks pinky, isn't it?


----------



## ikelo (Dec 19, 2009)

i had a bad switch. very gritty and stopped working correctly after a day. i sent mine back for a refund.


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 19, 2009)

ikelo said:


> i had a bad switch. very gritty and stopped working correctly after a day. i sent mine back for a refund.



A refund and not an exchange?


----------



## ikelo (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm wanting to try a mini123, so i'll just go with the refund and try that out. the switch was so bad on mine, i really have no desire for another one.


----------



## Wits' End (Dec 19, 2009)

adrianmariano said:


> I've heard several times about the high pitched noise in medium and low. Just how bad is it? I was thinking of getting one for my wife, but she can hear those high pitched noises and it seems like it might bother her.


I can annoy many of my children by putting my PD 10 on high, even from across the room--not that I would do it on purpose  --. I had them play with and listen to my Preon 1. Only a faint whine heard, except from the children--"Can I have one"  --. Now that is a Preon1 not a 2 so YMMV



Henk_Lu said:


> ...................
> 
> So, the Preon1 I qualify as another AAA light, a bright one with a nice beam and a very classy look. The Preon2 is another world though Perhaps there exists something similar, I could think of an Peak Eiger Penlight (which I don't know) perhaps. It is litterally the double of the Preon1 in everything. I have to go to play with it now...


I have a StreamLight Styus Pro, no comparison to my Preon1. I prefer smaller lights, I have been sticking to 1xAA for capacity, the 2xaaa Stylus Pro has been a nice breast pocket light. I'm carrying the Preon1 for now, there, maybe I'll switch to a Preon2 :shrug:



greg_in_canada said:


> Two nice photos here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2414014&postcount=266
> 
> Greg








I do not have permission from Lygte to link here, I hope it is OK. Nice picture! I did send an email, asking for permission after the fact.


----------



## MKLight (Dec 19, 2009)

compasillo said:


> The red one looks pinky, isn't it?



To me, the light is brick red - it leans more toward the burgundy/merlot hue. When I had called in and asked, I was told it was bright red. It's not, but it's still a nice color. I would take a picture of it, but I've already sent it out as a gift...sorry...

MK


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered one for my wife for Christmas and of couse fealt obligated to take it out and "make sure it worked" before wrapping it. :naughty:

Great little light! I remember the old pen lights I had when I was a kid and how much I had fun playing with them. Man... what I had back then would have been the a joke next to this. It has a great beam shape too! The clicky feels a little "floaty" but works fine.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 19, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> I ordered one for my wife for Christmas and of couse fealt obligated to take it out and "make sure it worked" before wrapping it. :naughty:
> 
> Great little light! I remember the old pen lights I had when I was a kid and how much I had fun playing with them. Man... what I had back then would have been the a joke next to this. It has a great beam shape too! The clicky feels a little "floaty" but works fine.



I like my Preons too. About the clicky the clicky to my blue Preon was better than the clicky to Titanium Black, which is like you mention floaty. Therefore I moved the head and clip to the blue body and it was better!
But yes; compared to the larger "real" lights the clicky of the blue Preon may be "floaty".

The wide and smooth beam is very usable for illuminating especially at close distance but the throwing will be unavoidable suffering because of the small reflector. But it's just amazing how the technical evolution of flashlights has been continued. 10 years ago or more I was impressed by the brightness of a Maglite 6D and now you can have that brightness level in a pen! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2009)

to Desertrat21 --


Your photography skills are quite impressive.


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## compasillo (Dec 20, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> I ordered one for my wife for Christmas and of couse fealt obligated to take it out and "make sure it worked" before wrapping it. :naughty:



You're a pro, indeed.
Please, post more of those high quality pics :thumbsup:


----------



## bigweatherby (Dec 20, 2009)

I just recieved mine a week ago. I really like it! Everyone is very impressed by the amount of light that comes out of such a small pen light.

Hmmm, might need another one soon...


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Burgess said:


> to Desertrat21 --
> Your photography skills are quite impressive.
> :goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
> _


 


compasillo said:


> You're a pro, indeed.
> Please, post more of those high quality pics :thumbsup:


 
Thanks for the kind words! Photography's my other love... flashlights and photography go well together!:twothumbs I'm glad you guys enjoy the images.


----------



## jorn (Dec 25, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Tip #1
> *
> Most of the friction you guys are experiencing is the tightness of the o-ring.* I suggest using the light as a two-handed twisty for a couple days and then thoroughly cleaning out the lube.



Thanks for the tip EngrPaul:twothumbs 
I thought the twist action was way too hard, and was worried that the tail cap would come loose during key-chain duty. It seemed a bit loose compared to the head. I added a tiny amount of fine rubbing compound on the threads and twisted to my fingers almost got blistersIt got smoother, but still too hard.

After reading your tips i swapped the tailcap with the body o-ring. I had to use pliers to get the tail cap back on. This will never ever come off. The tailcap o-ring is just big enough to make a tiny amount of friction when used on the body. Now my preon1 ti is one of my smoothest twisty:twothumbs
I don't worry about the waterproofing. I bet my car keys aren't waterproof, and they cost way more than the flashlight. It might still be waterproof, but i don't feel the urge to test it. I have to keep the key dry or I'm bankrupt anyway


----------



## travelinman (Dec 25, 2009)

Got the blue kit...anybody elses' keyring "ring" not fit?


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 25, 2009)

Question: which of the Preons would be a better buy..aluminum or titanium?
(I'm considering buying the Preon 2,just FYI.)


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2009)

Have you *ever* owned any flashlight in *Titanium* ?


If not, then this is yer' Golden Opportunity.




( pun intended )


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 25, 2009)

Aagh... Curse it!!

Temptation strikes again.I just ordered my new Preon 2 Titanium.
Can't wait.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2009)

I like everything about my Ti Preon except the threads. They're very rough as I suspect the aluminum ones don't suffer from this. The rest of the design is elegant.


----------



## fnsooner (Dec 26, 2009)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Aagh... Curse it!!
> 
> Temptation strikes again.I just ordered my new Preon 2 Titanium.
> Can't wait.


 
You won't be sorry. The only regret you will have is that you didn't order two.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick question: I just got my new Preon 2 Titanium(fresh from the mailbox),and I'm wondering how do you switch between levels? (low/medium/high)


Thanks,Mike


----------



## Olef (Dec 30, 2009)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Quick question: I just got my new Preon 2 Titanium(fresh from the mailbox),and I'm wondering how do you switch between levels? (low/medium/high)
> 
> 
> Thanks,Mike



Click the light on, then 'soft press' the edge of the switch so it does not click, this cycles through the levels (the manual is in the bottom of the box hidden under the packing insert).

Got my Preon II Ti a week ago, love it  enjoy!

Olef


----------



## jorn (Dec 30, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I like everything about my Ti Preon except the threads. They're very rough as I suspect the aluminum ones don't suffer from this. The rest of the design is elegant.


i used some fine rubbing compound for mobile phone displays on the threads of my preon. it took some hours, but now the threads are perfectly smooth.
I did the same on my brothers preon1 ti, only i used turtle-wax heavy duty car rubbing on it, (only rubbing compound i got left) and it turned out pretty smooth after 15 min.


----------



## sgee (Dec 30, 2009)

adrianmariano said:


> I've heard several times about the high pitched noise in medium and low. Just how bad is it? I was thinking of getting one for my wife, but she can hear those high pitched noises and it seems like it might bother her.


 
My new Preon 2 makes a slight whine on low; but a very annoying whine on medium. I can easily hear it from 2 or 3 feet away. 
(High mode is silent.)
A bit disapointing after waiting so long for it.
I will ask for an exchange.
Otherwise the kit is very nice, and I think the form factor is great.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 30, 2009)

sgee said:


> My new Preon 2 makes a slight whine on low; but a very annoying whine on medium. I can easily hear it from 2 or 3 feet away.
> (High mode is silent.)
> A bit disapointing after waiting so long for it.
> I will ask for an exchange.
> Otherwise the kit is very nice, and I think the form factor is great.


My opinion....? If you really like the light, just live with it. Many, if not most of them do this. My Preon 2 does it too. (But I had to go ask my wife, cause I really have to listen hard and actually have a hard time hearing it at all.) My LiteFlux LF2XT is even louder, I have an easier time hearing this one, but it's still one of, if not my favorite/ most used light. 

Should you return your Preon, chances are that the replacement will whine also. Your hearing is just keen in this area. And it's not just the Preons that do this. Many of these newer multi-mode LED lights do this. It actually is considered, 'normal'.


----------



## AusKipper (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a Preon 2 Ti the other day also, I also have the same sticky clicky problem others
have mentioned.

On the whole though I love it, especially the output!! 160lm from a penlight lol, its amazing... with a big usefull hotspot and all...


----------



## cave dave (Jan 1, 2010)

My medium level has a "warble" to it. Its a kind of an unsteadiness to the brightness, sort of a random pulsing. Its not a contact flicker I don't think. The low and high are rock steady. I may live with it for a while, med is the least used level and you don't actually notice it if you are moving around outside. Its noticeable if you are using it to read or white wall hunting.


----------



## brucec (Jan 2, 2010)

My impressions of the Preon...

Preon 1 Ti
-very nice finish, but too smooth and tight for me to use as a twistie
-the clicky I ordered with it works well and feels solid although time will tell
-whine on low and med
-clicky is kind of loud when clicking

Preon Red kit
-grippy enough to use as a twisty, but I still prefer the clicky
-clicky is very loud when clicking and has some slop in the metal cap
-no whine on any modes
-slightly brighter than the Ti when using 1xAAA
-very lightweight

I don't think any of the clickies I have feel "gritty", but I kind of think the lights would have been better if they had forgone the metal cap. And a memory mode would have been good. But overall, these Preons are a great deal considering the prices. It's nice to see some 2xAAA lights hitting the market. Now if only someone would make a side-by-side configuration...


----------



## JimF (Jan 3, 2010)

Last night I needed a headlight and my headlight was out in the truck. I had received a headband from 4/7s with a prism kit. It was handy so I stuck my Preon2 in the headband and used it. It fit much better than the Quarks do in the headband and what a great headlight it made. Did my job then spent some time playing with the Preon as a headlight. Man this thing worked great. It is so light that you hardly knew it was there. Then I converted it to a Preon1 and it disappeared on my head. I could hardly tell that I had more than the headband on. I put the CLICKY on it and it is perfect for a headlight. If you haven't tried it, do so. I think you will be blown away, I was!
Jim


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 3, 2010)

travelinman said:


> Got the blue kit...anybody elses' keyring "ring" not fit?


 
Yes! I have this problem as well. I had mentioned it over in the 4Sevens forum on CPFMP, but it doesn't seem like many people have had this problem (or maybe most people didn't try the keyring attachment).

The hole in my keyring ring is too small to fit properly onto the body. It gets partially stuck on the threads and won't make it past the groove that holds the oring (with the oring off of course).

I also have the blue kit.


----------



## travelinman (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree! The Nite-Ize headlamp headband also works great with both the Preon II and the I. You really don't know the Preon I is there even though it's not as small and light as the zebralight.

I got my headband here in Canada at Mountain Equipment Coop for about $5.


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 4, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> The hole in my keyring ring is too small to fit properly onto the body. It gets partially stuck on the threads and won't make it past the groove that holds the oring (with the oring off of course).



The keyring that came with my red kit also had the same problem. I used a triangular file to run around the inside of the ring and opened it up enough to fit.


----------



## adrianmariano (Jan 4, 2010)

spoonrobot said:


> The keyring that came with my red kit also had the same problem. I used a triangular file to run around the inside of the ring and opened it up enough to fit.



I found the ring very tight, but I was able to push it on using the pocket clip to push it on. I do wish the loop for attachment to the key ring were a bit larger, though. It's so small it can't turn on the key ring.


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you're supposed to put a small split ring into the loop on the keyring ring on the light and then attach the light to your keyring with that small split ring.


----------



## adrianmariano (Jan 4, 2010)

spoonrobot said:


> I think you're supposed to put a small split ring into the loop on the keyring ring on the light and then attach the light to your keyring with that small split ring.



Ah. Well, if that's what you're supposed to do then they ought to supply the small split ring, as I don't happen to have any lying around. Where would you get these?


----------



## MikeF (Jan 4, 2010)

adrianmariano said:


> Ah. Well, if that's what you're supposed to do then they ought to supply the small split ring, as I don't happen to have any lying around. Where would you get these?


 
Depends on where you live if you can find them locally or not. Fishing supply stores are a great source for small split rings. I've gotten them at a local Bass Pro store and online at Cabellas.com. Some well equipped hardware stores will have them also.


----------



## sgee (Jan 4, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> My opinion....? If you really like the light, just live with it. Many, if not most of them do this. My Preon 2 does it too. (But I had to go ask my wife, cause I really have to listen hard and actually have a hard time hearing it at all.) My LiteFlux LF2XT is even louder, I have an easier time hearing this one, but it's still one of, if not my favorite/ most used light.
> 
> Should you return your Preon, chances are that the replacement will whine also. Your hearing is just keen in this area. And it's not just the Preons that do this. Many of these newer multi-mode LED lights do this. It actually is considered, 'normal'.


 

There is no bothersome inductor whine with my new favorite light.. 
"Titanium Innovations Illuminati"; using the same LED as Preon.
(Ordered after Preon; and received before, with no multiple delays).


----------



## compasillo (Jan 4, 2010)

sgee said:


> There is no bothersome inductor whine with my new favorite light..
> "Titanium Innovations Illuminati"; using the same LED as Preon.
> (Ordered after Preon; and received before, with no multiple delays).



There's no whine at all in my two Preon 1 (red & black)
and they arrived quickly once I placed the order (as many other orders from 4Sevens), 
whereas I'm still waiting for the illuminati since Nov-15 !!!! :sick2:


----------



## sgee (Jan 4, 2010)

compasillo said:


> There's no whine at all in my two Preon 1 (red & black)
> and they arrived quickly once I placed the order (as many other orders from 4Sevens),
> whereas I'm still waiting for the illuminati since Nov-15 !!!! :sick2:


 
Reply from 4sevens:

"Thanks for contacting us. The whine you are noticing is the standard
"inductor whine" present with all high-end LEDs; if it were possible
to get you a light without this, we would be more than happy to
exchange that for you, but this is present on all the Preon lights."

If this whine is standard on all "High End" LED'S how come your two do not have it; nor does my Illuminati? (Or other lights I have ordered). I have shown my Preon to a number of people and all that agree whine is quite loud. No point in replacing it or ordering another Preon if this is "Standard".


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 4, 2010)

sgee, send it in. we'll get it replace for you.

david


----------



## travelinman (Jan 4, 2010)

My Preon is mute too. I guess It'll have to communicate to me with morse code.


----------



## JimF (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to stick it in my ear to hear a whine and then it isn't very loud. Since I don't usually use it sticking in my ear, I won't worry about it. I really like this little lite! You guys must have some kind of acute hearing. Guess it has been too many thousand rounds over my lifetime:sigh:
Jim


----------



## compasillo (Jan 5, 2010)

sgee said:


> Reply from 4sevens:
> 
> "Thanks for contacting us. The whine you are noticing is the standard
> "inductor whine" present with all high-end LEDs; if it were possible
> ...



I don't know if that inductor whine is a "standard" for all high-end leds 
(I don't believe so) but the real fact is I cannot hear any whine 
in my two preons even sticking them to my ear. 

NOTE: I'm not deaf


----------



## compasillo (Jan 5, 2010)

travelinman said:


> My Preon is mute too. I guess It'll have to communicate to me with morse code.



Cheers to subtle humor sense!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2010)

jorn said:


> i used some fine rubbing compound for mobile phone displays on the threads of my preon. it took some hours, but now the threads are perfectly smooth.
> I did the same on my brothers preon1 ti, only i used turtle-wax heavy duty car rubbing on it, (only rubbing compound i got left) and it turned out pretty smooth after 15 min.



Thank you and I will try that. I really appreciate the tip jorn.


----------



## mjrtoo (Jan 6, 2010)

My Preon II black titanium edition was silent for about a week, but now has the whine on low and really loud on medium setting, and silent on full brightness.

It's annoying, I might have to send it back...


----------



## Patriot (Jan 7, 2010)

I used some polishing compound and then a buffer on the body threads of the Ti Preon and it did reduce the gritty thread feeling by about 40-50% It still leaves a lot to be desired but it shouldn't be hard to live with at this point. I also polished out the rest of the light which I thought looked great!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 9, 2010)

No one ever told me that the Preon would be addictive. I just spent about 30 minutes looking all over my apartment...trying to find my misplaced Preon 2 Ti. Turns out it was hiding inside my pillow.(I think I'm growing attached to this little wonder...)

If that isn't a sign of a flashoholic...I don't know..


----------



## Olef (Jan 9, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> No one ever told me that the Preon would be addictive. I just spent about 30 minutes looking all over my apartment...trying to find my misplaced Preon 2 Ti. Turns out it was hiding inside my pillow.(I think I'm growing attached to this little wonder...)
> 
> If that isn't a sign of a flashoholic...I don't know..



Wow. You got it bad! 

Olef


----------



## damn_hammer (Jan 9, 2010)

mjrtoo said:


> My Preon II black titanium edition was silent for about a week, but now has the whine on low and really loud on medium setting, and silent on full brightness.
> 
> It's annoying, I might have to send it back...



Same with mine, except ti Preon I. Hoping it goes away the same way it came ... spontaneously. I'll stick with mine regardless.


----------



## mjrtoo (Jan 15, 2010)

damn_hammer said:


> Same with mine, except ti Preon I. Hoping it goes away the same way it came ... spontaneously. I'll stick with mine regardless.


 
Yeah, me too, I just can't send the thing back. Besides being dang sexy, the brightness, color quality, and illumination pattern is about as good as I've ever seen. I just wish I could have it in a silent version... :twothumbs


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just received my Preon II today. I love it! Im an EMT so it turning on in the lowest level is definately a must so I wont accidently blind people when checking their pupil dilation. Also the lowest level is just right in terms of brightness to not bother the person too much. And of course the high is very very bright for something this size. Also the strobe comes in handy when were trying to alert traffic of an accident.

The clicky feels great to me, and im not sure if they changed it, but I only have to soft click it to move to the next level. I have not heard any whine so far on any of the levels. Also the price is very good. Im definately loving this light.

Also, is it safe to use NiMH Rechargable AAA's in the light? I have the energizers and they are 1.2 volts so I assume they are ok to use.


----------



## scott (Jan 27, 2010)

WHT_GE8 said:


> Also, is it safe to use NiMH Rechargable AAA's in the light?



Yep!


----------



## travelinman (Jan 27, 2010)

WHT_GE8 said:


> The clicky feels great to me, and im not sure if they changed it, but I only have to soft click it to move to the next level.



Try just "tilting" the clicky a bit. Much easier than trying to do the soft click thing.


----------



## mcmc (Mar 1, 2010)

Haven't been back to this thread in ages! I lost my Preon Ti for a while (2aaa) but recently found it again. Still works great, but the inductor whine has gotten louder. It's noticeable even at arm's length if ambient noise is low.

sgee, did 4sevens replace your whiny Preon? And was the second one better?


----------



## mjrtoo (May 23, 2010)

That would be interesting to know, I contacted 4Sevens and they just said it was normal, even though it wasn't there when I received it.

I guess I got used to it, but it would be nice to have a silent light through all levels of brightness.

Fantastic light though, I couldn't send it back either. :kiss:


----------



## windexfighter77 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm very new to the flashlight community (this is my very first post on this forum) but I've been looking up a lot of reviews on lights lately and this one caught my attention. I was wondering if the 160 lumens they advertise for this light are adequate against comparable models. I'm also curious as to the build quality of 4sevens.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello WindexFighter77 --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:


----------



## ASheep (Jun 18, 2010)

:welcome: windexfighter77
The Preon 2 has great build quality, it has a nice big hotspot, and as far as I know, 4Sevens lumens readings are accurate. The Preon will put out a LOT of light when you want it to. It is a very good light for the price, and if it takes your fancy, you can get a Warm white or Neutral white version as well, each with a slightly lower output than the standard cool white.
hope that helped.

And as for the inductor whine, I have found my Warm preon only does this on medium, and it's very quiet.


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 19, 2010)

I recently gifted a Preon II, Ti/black edition. What an amazing beam, it's definitely a wall of light. No obvious green in the tint either. Only thing I didn't like was the Ti switch. Gap/play between it and whatever module device is underneath. Dare I say makes the light feel a little cheap when operating it. Still a fine light for the $$. I wonder if the aluminum switch has better feedback.


----------



## shark_za (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had my Preon for about a month now and I'm really liking it now that I understand it. 
I guess the few issues make me love it more. 

I wanted an all Ti with a clicky so I got the two tone and a spare Ti 1xAA body. 
This gives me my man jewelery and the performance option when I want it.


The rear threads inside make contact with the base of certain cells, the long ones with wrappers that do not fold over the base a little. 
GP Recyko, Duraloop etc.
Shaking the light causes it to flash occasionally. 
I stretched the spring a little and its gone away for now. 
The tube could be about 1mm longer to avoid this irritation. 
L92's don't have contact on the sides and work well, so do Uniross Hybrio due to the wrapper. I have Duraloops working ok now so I will just monitor it going forward.

My clicky is great now, just took it apart and made sure all the parts fitted right when I assembled it again. I love it now, hard and audible click to turn on and side press to switch modes. 

My tint is quite green , this is the only negative I still have but because the beam profile is so nice and floody I accept it. 
Its become its personality.


----------



## windexfighter77 (Jun 29, 2010)

ASheep said:


> :welcome: windexfighter77
> The Preon 2 has great build quality, it has a nice big hotspot, and as far as I know, 4Sevens lumens readings are accurate. The Preon will put out a LOT of light when you want it to. It is a very good light for the price, and if it takes your fancy, you can get a Warm white or Neutral white version as well, each with a slightly lower output than the standard cool white.
> hope that helped.
> 
> And as for the inductor whine, I have found my Warm preon only does this on medium, and it's very quiet.



Thank you very much Asheep. I ordered my black Preon 2 and received it in the mail today and I am extremely happy with it thus far.


----------



## Tuikku (Jul 17, 2010)

Got my first Preon(s) week ago. Its a kit so I can do some legoing 

I would love to take this with 2x AAA & clicky to be my worklight but I think I will use the lesser lights out first.

Only small complaints are the clicky, my Tank e06 has better buttonfeel.
Also slightly greeny tint.

Good things are: Nice, large spot! IMO good stepping on modes with Li-ion.
Clip is nice and DOES NOT ROTATE around the body if tailcap is firmly tight.
This IMO eases the use when using as a twisty lovecpf

Looks good also


----------



## Buddy L (Aug 5, 2010)

I got the warm tint Preon II and loved it dearly. Then I tried 2 10440's in it and nothing, no flash or anything ever again, no matter what different batteries I tried. Did I fry it?


----------



## Quension (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably. The Preon head is rated for 0.9-3.0V; a pair of 10440s in series would be in the 7.4-8.4V range, depending on how recently they've been charged.


----------



## riccardo (Aug 5, 2010)

Buddy L said:


> I got the warm tint Preon II and loved it dearly. Then I tried 2 10440's in it and nothing, no flash or anything ever again, no matter what different batteries I tried. Did I fry it?



surely fried..


----------



## Burgess (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## MERCSTREAM (Oct 11, 2010)

very weak pocket clip! very compact for a AAA


----------



## bandaid (May 23, 2011)

I too notice a whine on low/med mode on my S2 version.
Not horrible but at least on hi mode it's fairly faint.


----------



## bandaid (May 23, 2011)

MERCSTREAM said:


> very weak pocket clip! very compact for a AAA


 
Yeah, the pocket clip is fairly weak as far as slipping out of your pocket clip goes.
Because of the smooth body, I would like to see at least a quarter inch longer pocket clip.


----------



## HotWire (May 24, 2011)

I EDC one of my 2 Preon IIs wherever I go 24/7. I did have trouble with the Ti switch. I ordered another, and while I waited for it, I took the original switch apart and put copper tape on the contacts near the bottom of the switch. It has now worked flawlessly for about a year! Great UI!


----------



## damn_hammer (Jun 2, 2011)

has anyone been able to open up the ti preon head to clean or mod it? i got water marks (actually combination rubbing alcohol, and rubbing compound dust that got in when i first tried to smooth out the thread action with dremel buffer wheel) on the reflector, and would much rather have a neutral emitter. head is marked #47 so don't want to beamhead it. 

dqg ii may be replacing the preon i ti that has been on my keychain since release because of these things.


----------

